# Tủ quần áo gỗ 1m dán Simily



## stdabds (9 Tháng chín 2021)

*Thông tin tủ đựng quần áo gỗ ép GGR08*





** Đặc điểm:*
– Chất liệu: gỗ công nghiệp đã qua tẩm sấy chống mối mọt, không cong vênh
– Bề mặt: *Dán Simily* làm tăng độ bền của sản phẩm với nhiều màu sắc tạo sự trẻ trung, lịch lãm cho căn phòng của Quý khách
– Xuất xứ: Việt Nam
– *Tủ đựng áo 2 cánh* mở tiện lợi với các ngăn để đồ gấp và đồ treo được thiết kế hợp lý giúp bạn hoàn toàn thoải mái trong quá trình sử dụng sản phẩm
* Kích thước – giá:
– *Tủ áo 2 cánh*: Rộng 100 x Cao 180 x Sâu 50 (cm)
* Ảnh thực tế Tủ quần áo dán Simily cafe GGR08.*




Hình ảnh thực tế bên trong *tủ áo gỗ ép phủ Simily giá sinh viên*
+ Hotline: 0989.538.965


----------

